
Herbert Simon: The Architecture of Complexity (1962) [pdf] - rfreytag
http://ecoplexity.org/files/uploads/Simon.pdf
======
nickgrosvenor
For those that don't know, Herbert Simon wrote an autobiography called Models
of my life. It's an interesting read.

------
drallison
Required reading for anyone working in systems. And, yes, it will be on the
final exam.

